
Ask HN: What are you usually doing when you have an 'insight'? - adamnemecek
I&#x27;ve noticed that I&#x27;ve had some of the best insights into things when I was doing other things. I wonder if there are any patterns to this so I&#x27;m curious what other peoples&#x27; experiences are.
======
hammock
Sitting around shortly after waking up

------
exolymph
Reading.

